# Identifying wood



## SmokinB's (Apr 8, 2020)

I am new to using bulk wood and came across a bunch for free but not sure what kind it is. Anyone willing to take a look and give me an opinion? It was already split and no leaves to use as an identifier. I took these pics of the bark, and wood grain.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 9, 2020)

looks like pine to me and not suitable for cooking


----------



## unclebubbas bbq (Apr 9, 2020)

It is not Pine.  I think it is Hickory or it could be Ash


----------



## phatbac (Apr 9, 2020)

Looks like black Oak to me...

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 9, 2020)

Tough call. It doesn't really look like pine to me, but there are all sorts of pine.
If it's a hardwood you should be able to smoke with it. Is it pretty heavy?
Light some up and see what it smells like....
A softwood (like pine) will burn up pretty fast.
By the way, welcome to the forum!


----------



## kmmamm (Apr 9, 2020)

Looks like you may have some ash.  What part of the county are you in?  Emerald ash bore has wiped out a large part of the ash tree population  East of the Mississippi.  If it is ash, it will burn hot, produce little smoke of neutral quality and leave a pile of white ashes.  I mostly use it in fire pit or to  provide supplement heat when using cherry..


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 9, 2020)

kmmamm said:


> Looks like you may have some ash.  What part of the county are you in?  Emerald ash bore has wiped out a large part of the ash tree population  East of the Mississippi.  If it is ash, it will burn hot, produce little smoke of neutral quality and leave a pile of white ashes.  I mostly use it in fire pit or to  provide supplement heat when using cherry..


His profile says Kansas City, MO


----------



## SmokinB's (Apr 9, 2020)

Yes Mid Missouri.


----------



## mike243 (Apr 9, 2020)

might be able to pick it out of here,the white sap on the right bottom is 1 reason I say pine.


----------



## kmmamm (Apr 9, 2020)

there Is a simple way to determine if it is pine....split a piece and take a sniff.  There is no mistaking the smell of pine resin.


----------



## SmokinB's (Apr 9, 2020)

I have not noticed any resin on the wood and does not have an essence of pine either. I was told it was apple, but it did not the appearance of most apple I have used. I will be burning some in my fire pit tonight to get a better idea of the smoke it produces and the burn time. Thanks for all the great info, and glad to be a part of this amazing group!


----------



## DanMcG (Apr 10, 2020)

SmokinB's said:


> I was told it was apple


Now that ya mention it, it does look like apple, had some crab apple trees with similar bark.


----------



## gmc2003 (Apr 10, 2020)

It's tough to identify wood without any leaves. It does kinda look like apple.

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 10, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> It's tough to identify wood without any leaves. It does kinda look like apple.
> 
> Chris




LOL---I'm only good at recognizing species of milled boards of wood used in cabinetmaking.

Bear


----------



## BC Buck (Apr 17, 2020)

Bark could be white oak .


----------



## JWFokker (Apr 18, 2020)

Need more pictures. Bark looks like like bitternut hickory to me.


----------

